# [SOLVED] Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

I keep getting this message on both my ipad "(cannot open page) Safari could not open the page because the server stopped responding" on only certain websites the desktop just loads for a while then says can't open. Hotmail, my college website, my bank, and gamestop. ITunes seems won't download, I went to campus today and the iPad loaded the hotmail site, and iTunes is downloading so it must be a network setting. Help lol I have access to most websites, I even updated my status on facebook lol, however hotmail will not work. When the desktop is connect directly to the modem it works fine, and I changed the Mtu to 1365 and unchecked the filter. Still same results. It is a wrt160n v3 And I have a desktop and xbox 360 and Wireless I have on iPad Xbox online works great, and iPad at college works just fine. I also pinged gamestop and got 4 replies.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

Whiter0 - Welcome to TSF!

Changing the MTU settings wouldn't help at all.

I would suggest a firmware update of your router to the latest one, if you have not done this yet. Use a wired connection to your router to download/upload/install it. 

Please give us an update.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have the latest firm installed.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

Alright, we'll try something else.

Remove all wireless profiles stored and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

================
If that didn't work, Power Cycle your devices.
http://www.labnol.org/tech/power-cycle-modem-router/13625/


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

My desktop is a wired connection tho how to I do it for wired connections?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

I thought that there's an issue with Ipad also, I gave you the suggestions for the Ipad.
For your desktop computer, update the network adapter's driver to the current one.

Do you have a spare network cable? Move it to another router's LAN Port.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

2xg said:


> I thought that there's an issue with Ipad also, I gave you the suggestions for the Ipad.
> For your desktop computer, update the network adapter's driver to the current one.
> 
> Do you have a spare network cable? Move it to another router's LAN Port.


Ok, I figured there would be a common reason why neither iPad nor desktop couldn't access certain sites. I'll try it Ty!


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whiter0 said:


> Ok, I figured there would be a common reason why neither iPad nor desktop couldn't access certain sites. I'll try it Ty!


Ok tried it and nothing changed, I think I am just going to buy a new router. Any suggestions? I would like one for about 50 or so.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

Before you buy a new router try this first:
Update the router's firmware to the latest followed by a router RESET to factory default and reconfigure everything.

Update please.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

2xg said:


> Before you buy a new router try this first:
> Update the router's firmware to the latest followed by a router RESET to factory default and reconfigure everything.
> 
> Update please.


I did the firmware part, and I had reset to factory settings but i don't remember doing that after updating the firmware.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

It's ok, are you able to connect now?


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

2xg said:


> It's ok, are you able to connect now?


The desktop just loads and loads. Gamestop sends me a message saying"the server encountered an internal error and misconfiguration and was unable ro complete your request.

Hotmail just loads and loads never stopping it seems.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whiter0 said:


> The desktop just loads and loads. Gamestop sends me a message saying"the server encountered an internal error and misconfiguration and was unable ro complete your request.
> 
> Hotmail just loads and loads never stopping it seems.


Actually hotmail does stop and I get the message

The connection has timed out.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

Let's try changing your computer's DNS's with Public Google DNS's. Here's the entire guide.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

2xg said:


> Let's try changing your computer's DNS's with Public Google DNS's.  Here's the entire guide.


Did, can access google,facebook but can't access the other sites still.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

Verify if your browser is not using any Proxy settings, remove it if there's one setup. Here's how.

Also, make sure that DHCP is enabled from the TCP/IP properties 'Obtain IP Automatically' and 'Obtain DNS server address automatically' is enabled or checked off.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

2xg said:


> Verify if your browser is not using any Proxy settings, remove it if there's one setup.  Here's how.
> 
> Also, make sure that DHCP is enabled from the TCP/IP properties 'Obtain IP Automatically' and 'Obtain DNS server address automatically' is enabled or checked off.


The link didn't work but I thick I know how, where is the tcp/ip


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

Please try this guide.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

It would seem this didn't work either, sorry took me so long but with christmas and all I'm sure you understand.

Btw merry Christmas


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

Try assigning Public DNS's to your Wireless network config. here's how.

Merry Christmas too!


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

2xg said:


> Try assigning Public DNS's to your Wireless network config.  here's how.
> 
> Merry Christmas too!


Didn't we already do this?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*

oops....my bad, it's been a long Thread and these things can happen to me.:grin:

Restart your computer, Tap F8 select Safe Mode with Networking. In here see if you're able to access all sites.

Have I also suggested to you to connect your computer directly to the Modem, bypassing the router and see if you're able to duplicate the issue?

If above recommendations have negative results, I'd like you to do another RESET to the factory default by pressing the reset button for 15 sec. reconfigure your network again and this time DO NOT put any Network Security. Test your wired and wireless connections.

Still no progress? Go ahead and replace your router. This time buy something with removable Antenna. D-Link, Linksys, Netgear are all good, avoid Belkin please.

Please post another update.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

2xg said:


> oops....my bad, it's been a long Thread and these things can happen to me.:grin:
> 
> Restart your computer, Tap F8 select Safe Mode with Networking. In here see if you're able to access all sites.
> 
> ...




I did the f8 and it works! Whats that mean lol.


----------



## Whiter0 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whiter0 said:


> I did the f8 and it works! Whats that mean lol.


Nvm it seems that my brother moved the modem back into his room and this is allowing me to connecting back to hotmail,gamestop.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Desktop and ipad wont load certain sites.*



> Nvm it seems that my brother moved the modem back into his room and this is allowing me to connecting back to hotmail,gamestop.


Or.....Perhaps when you did the F8 (Safe Mode with Networking) helped. There are times that when you're not connecting to some sites or if your computer is acting up, logging on to Safe Mode, then booting back to Normal Mode helps.

Having said that, I'm really glad that you're now able to connect to all the sites.

This Thread will now markes Solved.


----------

